# Sambo or Judo first if you plan on training in both arts?



## Brandon Miller (May 22, 2019)

If you don’t have a background in either judo or sambo but you want to take a journey in both arts which one would you start with first to develop solid fundamentals before cross training in the other? Especially if you plan on competing in both as well. Thanks!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 22, 2019)

Why bother cross trainng from sambo to judo or vice versa? They're both really similar to start off.


----------



## Brandon Miller (May 22, 2019)

If you had access to both which would you choose?


----------



## Brandon Miller (May 22, 2019)

Wouldn’t cross training in Judo make your sambo better if you’re more focused on Sambo competition?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 22, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> Wouldn’t cross training in Judo make your sambo better if you’re more focused on Sambo competition?


If I've got the same amount of time to train in both (ie: either way I'll spend five hours a week training), I would guess spending that time training the art for the competition would make it better. If I'm focused on Sambo competition, I'd spend all five hours on Sambo.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 22, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> If you had access to both which would you choose?


I have had access to both, and trained in both briefly at different times. I already stated the last few times you posted which I would choose though, if you want answers it might help to go back through your own threads. Or rely on how you feel about the class, not the opinion of a bunch of strangers on the internet.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 22, 2019)

5 years Sambo + 5 years Judo < 10 years Judo
5 years Sambo + 5 years Judo < 10 years Sambo

To finish high school twice < to finish university.


----------



## Brandon Miller (May 23, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> 5 years Sambo + 5 years Judo < 10 years Judo
> 5 years Sambo + 5 years Judo < 10 years Sambo
> 
> To finish high school twice < to finish university.


That’s a good way to put it. I have started Sambo already I just finished my first week. It’s been a lot of fun although I have never done judo before I noticed my judo sucks. Since Sambo is rare to find in the United States I’m gonna stick with and focus on sambo. Then cross train in judo when I have the time and or if I end up moving in the future and can’t find sambo I’ll switch to judo. I plan on competing in Sambo in the future and or Judo competition as well.


----------



## Buka (May 24, 2019)

Sambo.


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 15, 2019)

I'd take Bjj honestly. A good Bjj school will teach you the best of both worlds, and the stuff that Judo and Sambo generally don't allow (wrestling takedowns in Judo, and Chokes in Sambo).


----------

